# مهندس الميكانيكا ومشاكل الكهرباء



## عاشق الروح (25 يوليو 2008)

مشاكل الكهرباء غالبا هي اصعب المشاكل التي يواجهها مهندس الميكانيكا
وعتدما وجدت هذا الكتاب 

افادني كثيرا جدا

ساترككم مع الكناب واخبروني بارائكم

http://www.4shared.com/get/95440656...dbook_-_troublesh_ooting_and_maintenance.html

هناك كتاب اخر جاري رفعه

لا تحرمونا دعائكم


----------



## ابو حسين (25 يوليو 2008)

تم تنزيل الملف الله يجزاك بالخير 

ودي اعرف امتداد الملف


----------



## عاشق الروح (25 يوليو 2008)

*امتداد الملفات*

اخي الفاضل الملف الأول امتداده rar.
ويفتح ببرنامج winrar
والملف الثاني فقط اضف له pdf.

في نهايته
او اعد تسميته مثلا
Electrical Equipment Handbook.pdf 

ويفتح ببرنامج 

adobe acrobat

ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك
واعتذر عن هذا الخطا في التحميل وساحاول رفعه مره اخري

وانا في خدمتك


----------



## عاشق الروح (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*اين ارائكم اخواني؟*

اخواني اين الردود 

ام ان الموضوع يهمني وحدي؟

؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand man (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*تم تنزيل الملف الله يجزاك بالخير ...
وكثر الله من أمثالك....
*


----------



## عاشق الروح (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا صديقي علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## الصقرالمصري (1 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خير 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح البنا (2 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور جدااااااااااااا


----------



## عاشق الروح (5 يناير 2009)

جزانا واياك اخي الصقر المصري 
مشكورا علي المرور الكريم
شكرا اخي صلاح


----------



## عوبد الورد (5 يناير 2009)

فيه مشكله في الرفع

الله يجزاك خير حاول رفعه من جديد


----------



## خالد عوض ابوطالب (3 مايو 2009)

يا اخى الكريم فين الملف علشان احمله


----------



## mjoda (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
في مشكلة أنه فين موقع الملف اللي بدنا ننزله


----------



## اسلام عمار (3 مايو 2009)

هوه فين الكتاب ارجو المتابعة


----------



## عاشق الروح (4 مايو 2009)

*رابط تحميل الكتاب*

http://www.4shared.com/get/95440656/e2057fed/electrical_equipment_handbook_-_troublesh_ooting_and_maintenance.html


----------



## اسلام عمار (4 مايو 2009)

الف شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## egy_silver (4 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى العزيز


----------



## قاسم2000 (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخى كثير على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## apo_mosa (8 يونيو 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## magdygamal_8 (8 يونيو 2009)

apo_mosa قال:


> اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
> 
> 
> و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
> ...


اللهم بارك فية وتقبل منه كل صالحاته واجعلها في ميزان حسناته وجازه خير الجزاء


----------



## saidsaudi (18 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراأخي الكريم


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (18 يوليو 2009)

* اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن*​


----------



## supersalah (7 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يباركلك و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عاشق الروح (7 أغسطس 2009)

saidsaudi قال:


> جزاك الله خيراأخي الكريم




وجزاك خير الجزاء



المهندسة جهاد قال:


> * اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار
> 
> 
> و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين
> ...



اللهم امين 
اللهم امين 
اللهم امين

اللهم تقبل منها واجزها بالاحسان احسانا
وبالذنوب رحمة وغفرانا
اللهم تقبل يا رب العالمين امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن



supersalah قال:


> ربنا يباركلك و يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك



اللهم تقبل يا ارحم الرحمين
شكرا لكم اخواني علي المرور الطيب


----------



## شيخ الحارة (7 أغسطس 2009)

تم التحميل 
جزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## باسلامه الكندي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

*الميكانيكا والكهرباء*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

شكرا على هذه الماضيع القيمه


----------



## التكييف (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع الله بك ونفعك الله بما عملت في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## noreldin2000 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## alybaba1 (11 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا جدا 
وياريت حد يشرح لنا الوائر الكهربية لوحدات التكييف و الثلاجات و المجمدات و لوحات ال دي دي سي و ال بي ام اس وكله بثوابه 
وفقكم الله


----------



## أحمد مجدى الكحكى (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mostafa2021 (23 مارس 2010)

مشكور على المجخود الرائع ده
والى المذيد ان شاء الله
لما فيه صالح المسلمين


----------



## ايمن الناقة (23 مارس 2010)

جزيت الجنة ان شاء الله وعلى فكرة التنزيل سهل جداً وpdf بدون ضغط مشكوووووور


----------



## احسان الشبل (23 مارس 2010)

عاااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك


----------



## nisreen1001 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you I am downloading this file, I have a lot of problem in same issue because I am a mechanical engineer and I lead a maintenance team to maintain a different building including electrical equipments


----------



## lawlaw (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nofal (18 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ابوعبد الرحمن صلاح (5 يناير 2013)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## mohamed26 (29 يناير 2013)

*مشكور*


----------



## msorabi (27 يونيو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## msorabi (27 يونيو 2013)

هل يوجد رابط اخر


----------



## Hamza Yousef (6 ديسمبر 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل 
هل من رابط اخر


----------

